# Ewe with triplets took on an orphan!



## Mindi (May 18, 2015)

Last month we had one of our ewes die from a bleeding ulcer and enlarged kidneys, thus leaving us with our only bottle baby.  He was doing great on her up until we lost her, so he HAD to have a bottle whether he liked it or not.  He was never really crazy about it, but after a few days he gave in.  Well after a couple weeks of going out several times a day to feed and him slowly gaining weight all of a sudden he started really packing on the pounds and then just wanted nothing to do with the bottle.  We figured out Blackie, our triplet mamma must have gave in and just let him nurse and everyone is doing great and growing well!  I've always heard about how hard it is to graft a baby onto another ewe, but this just has to have God in it all the way!  Go Blackie!  She's doing awesome for a first time mom of all boys!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 18, 2015)

That's great that she's taking care of him!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 18, 2015)

With three of her own, she probably doesn't even notice an extra mixed in.


----------



## Fireflyfarms (Jun 2, 2015)

That is so sweet! what a great mama there.


----------

